# Live Hunters Ed?



## t_wolfer (Jul 16, 2009)

Not sure if this is the right place for this.

I'm trying to find a live hunters ED class for some boys. Any body know of any around northern Utah starting up after hunting season. Not sure about the online program. 

If not there's a couple online programs available is one course better then another for young kids? I want them to get the most they can out of it.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

I did mine online last September. Definitely not a live online deal. Between mine and someone at work who chose a different online course company, both courses were for the most part reading and answering straight forward questions.
The range day consisted of going over more stuff that was in the online course but to be honest was really quite good. I would assume that is dependent on where you go and the instructor.


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

The instructor led courses page showing upcoming courses is a few layers deep in the DWR site. Here is a link

https://dwrapps.utah.gov/EdClassList/TheClasses?class=HE&type=TRADITIONAL


----------



## t_wolfer (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I'll look into them.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Don't be afraid of the online courses for kids. It's great they can learn at their own pace and go over the material multiple times. I had my kids go through the entire course 2-3 times before scheduling the field day. I can't comment on the other courses, but https://www.huntercourse.com/ was awesome.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I’m going to have my oldest boy take it this fall, he’s 9. My only question is, why the discrepancy in price and what do you get for paying more?


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Ray said:


> I'm going to have my oldest boy take it this fall, he's 9. My only question is, why the discrepancy in price and what do you get for paying more?


The end result is the same, you get the field day voucher. The difference is in how the material is presented online. I can't comment on the other courses, they might be just as good or possibly worse, but I've been happy with huntercourse.com. It was presented in a way my 9 and 10 year olds were able to follow and learn really well. IMO, better than a live course would have been.


----------

